# I guess I'm overfeeding my White Cloud Minnows?



## MonteCarlo (Dec 4, 2012)

As you can see from the pic, the belly of one of my 5 whiteclouds (another one has a bigger belly too) is bloated. After I fed them today, the one I took a pic of started to continually swim downward in short motions since it looks like hes floating to the top if he doesnt (i understand this to be swim bladder, a product of overfeeding). I do think she could be pregnant or whatnot too, but since this floating thing happened after I fed them I probably see its my fault. Problem is... I don't see how I'm overfeeding them. For one, I only feed them once a day. I feed them Omega One Freshwater Flakes. They're bigger flakes so i crush them up, and usually feed 2-3 flakes crushed. I did give them a little more today but still, they devour the food in under a minute. If I gave them any less, they would devour it within seconds, I guess this is what I have to do? Ive had em for 4 weeks btw, this is first time Ive seen one struggle with floating.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't have minnows, but I have tetras. It doesn't sound like your feeding them too much, but are you watching them while they eat? Because if just that one is bloated he could have just hogged all the food. I would wait a day or two until you feed them next and see how they look.


----------



## MonteCarlo (Dec 4, 2012)

All 5 are actively eating at the same time, every time. I would find it hard to believe he got THAT much more than the others. And like I said there is another one who looks a little bloated too... idk. Guess ill just cut down, I just feel bad since they eat it so fast and seem unsatisfied


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah, my tetras are ALWAYS hungry too. It's normal for them to have a round belly but the one in your picture was definitely bloated. It could also be your fish flakes, but Omega One is a really good brand. If it continues you might want try a new kind of food and see of that helps at all.


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

Mine will try to eat anything, betta food, algae wafers + large algae pellets, Blood worms, brine shrimp, a finger if you stick it too close to the water, any algae that tries to start growing.

If you have other fish keep an eye on them during mealtime , they are little piggies. XD


----------

